
Yahoo Acquires Photo Startup Cooliris - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/yahoo-acquires-cooliris/
======
Philadelphia
Is an eight-year-old company still a startup? I vaguely recall CoolIris having
a plugin for the old Mozilla suite.

~~~
umeshunni
Similarly, is a company without any growth still a startup?

(ref:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html))

------
bhc
Can Yahoo and Google please stop shutting down services of start-ups they
acquire?

------
lambda1969
Coolpreviews is one of my most indespensable browsing extensions and a major
reason why I prefer Firefox to the alternatives. I hope they continue the
project and/or alternatives appear

[http://www.coolpreviews.com/](http://www.coolpreviews.com/)

~~~
grimgrin
Mozilla just formed a partnership with Yahoo, but I don't know if that says
anything about the life of Coolpreviews

[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/11/19/promoting-choice-
an...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/11/19/promoting-choice-and-
innovation-on-the-web/)

------
presty
any yahoo insider wants to share with us how all these acquihires are working
out?

------
w1ntermute
> More recently, the company focus shifted to a mobile app...that allowed
> users to browse photos from across services like Facebook, Flickr, and
> Dropbox.

Does anyone know whether this is a violation of those services' TOSes, and if
so, how they got around it?

~~~
hayksaakian
these services all provide APIs for viewing their data.

as long as they are within those terms i don't see what's wrong.

------
dude81
What is Yahoo doing anything own, other than acquiring companies?

~~~
riffraff
someone in the recent mozilla-will-use-yahoo-search thread mentioned that they
are going to release a significant upgrade to their search tech. Also, Yahoo!
Mail is not the one you might remember form a decade ago, it's rather nice.

